# Errore di «spelling»



## bubu7

Ho notato che alcuni forumisti usano la locuzione _errore di spelling_ al posto di _errore di ortografia_ forse pensando che un prestito integrale abbia, in italiano, la stessa ampiezza semantica del corrispettivo termine originario.
Non è quasi mai così, naturalmente.
Sul caso specifico è stata aperta una discussione in un altro forum. Mi piacerebbe, in questa sede, conoscere le vostre opinioni.


----------



## SunDraw

In prima battuta io direi che esistono in italiano:

- l'errore di ortografia: generico di scrittura, anche inteso come grammaticale (come a dire: "non si sta rispettando il canone più consolidato");

- l'errore di compitazione: di pronuncia, di corrispondenza suono/grafia;

- l'errore di trascrizione: di grafia (resa grafica, scritta di un'espressione; spesso con fraintendimento, traslazione di significati);

- l'errore di battitura: il refuso (tipografico: ma tanto, chi scrive più a mano?).

Sinonimi: strafalcione, svarione... 

Personalmente quindi (forse non si è colto ma ho qui sopra riportato più di una dozzina di espressioni alternative diverse) non ho mai sentito la necessità di di far uso per iscritto in italiano della parola inglese "spelling".
Resistendo peraltro ad usare quel conciso ma pur sempre forestierismo anche nella conversazione, in luogo di un "come si scrive" ovvero di una "[compitazione] lettera per lettera" delle parole.

Ma è dura di fronte a chi _forwarda_ anche le minchiate, gettando con l'acqua sporca (d'una cultura locale succube ristagnante) anche il bambino anzi il veglio d'un'eredità tanto ...doviziosa, ma non per questo meno progressiva anche da se stessa.
Per ridursi a un _new-speak _orwelliano, strumento _perlocutorio_ per impedire il pensiero semplificando al massimo la lingua (da una recente osservazione di Serena Vitale sul linguaggio dell'odierna campagna elettorale).

Nota: non vorrei però con questo pistolotto neppure sfiorare quei moderatori di questo Forum, autentici giganti linguistici, che avessero fin qui accettato nel loro registro qualche prestito magari non sufficientemente giustificato: l'invito a non cedere troppo a un linguaggio di settore (postare, forero ...spelling) vale per ricordare la particolare natura della situazione (forum linguistico), ma non certo per adombrare la qualità d'un lavoro che spicca altresì per valore, gradevolezza e rigorosa impostazione e insomma preziosità, che direi ha, nell'oggi nazionale, del meraviglioso...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Coscientemente colpevole di usare di frequente la parola spelling anche in italiano, vi dico la mia.


> - l'errore di ortografia: generico di scrittura, anche inteso come grammaticale (come a dire: "non si sta rispettando il canone più consolidato");
> 
> - l'errore di compitazione: di pronuncia, di corrispondenza suono/grafia;
> 
> - l'errore di trascrizione: di grafia (resa grafica, scritta di un'espressione; spesso con fraintendimento, traslazione di significati);
> 
> - l'errore di battitura: il refuso (tipografico: ma tanto, chi scrive più a mano?).


Elenco chiarissimo e impeccabile, se non che, qualora io come moderatore fossi costretto (come è capitato in passato) a ricordare a un membro del forum di fare il possibile per evitare errori di scrittura, mi troverei a supporre quale tipo di errore è stato commesso, nel caso volessi usare una delle definizioni sopra citate.
Usando il termine spelling, rimango molto sul generico, evitando di insinuare per esempio che qualcuno non sa fare nemmeno il copia e incolla oppure non conosce l'ortografia di vocaboli italiani di uso comune.
In questo contesto, la genericità del termine mi aiuta.


----------



## la italianilla

Questa discussione mi aveva incuriosito. Per sicurezza, questo pomeriggio, ho chiesto alla mia professoressa di inglese (madrelingua) cosa si intende per _spelling mistake_. In parole semplici: si tratta di una qualunque parola scritta male. Quindi è errore di spelling l'errore di ortografia ma anche quello per cui, ad esempio a causa di un errore di battitura, una lettera è scambiata di posto con un'altra. 
Siccome lo _spelling mistake_ viene identificato da alcuni con l'errore per il quale si scrive male una parola perché non è stata riportata come è stata pronunciata...di qui sorgono i dubbi. 
In conclusione, la risposta per me è no, ovvero coincido con il pensiero di bubu, e dico che, se scrivo in italiano, faccio prima a scrivere "errore d'ortografia", usando non solo la mia lingua senza ricorrere a _forestierismi_ ma in più dando un'indicazione più precisa del tipo d'errore.
Vado a vedere le risposte del collegamento (perché appena cliccato ho visto che era riferito a _Cruscate_, e, poiché spesso mi fanno cambiare idea, non volevo farmi influenzare, anche se lì l'arricchimento linguistico è - per me - continuo).


----------



## bubu7

Paulfromitaly said:


> ...qualora io come moderatore fossi costretto (come è capitato in passato) a ricordare a un membro del forum di fare il possibile per evitare errori di scrittura, mi troverei a supporre quale tipo di errore è stato comesso, nel caso volessi usare una delle definizioni sopra citate.
> Usando il termine spelling, rimango molto sul generico, evitando di insinuare per esempio che qualcuno non sa fare nemmeno il copia e incolla oppure non conosce l'ortografia di vocaboli italiani di uso comune.
> In questo contesto, la genericità del termine mi aiuta.


Come ricordavo nella discussione sull'altro forum _spelling,_ in italiano, significa solo _compitazione_ / _sillabazione_ a differenza del più ampio significato nella lingua d'origine. Quindi, lungi dall'essere più generica, la locuzione _errore di spelling_ è, in italiano, più specifica di _errore d'ortografia_.

Nel sollecitare un utente a non compiere errori di scrittura posso benissimo usare l'espressione _errori di ortografia_. Gli _errori di copia e incolla_ possono essere ascritti agli _errori di trascrizione_.


----------



## Cnaeius

Paulfromitaly said:


> Coscientemente colpevole di usare di frequente la parola spelling anche in italiano, vi dico la mia.
> Elenco chiarissimo e impeccabile, se non che, qualora io come moderatore fossi costretto (come è capitato in passato) a ricordare a un membro del forum di fare il possibile per evitare errori di scrittura, mi troverei a supporre quale tipo di errore è stato commesso, nel caso volessi usare una delle definizioni sopra citate.
> Usando il termine spelling, rimango molto sul generico, evitando di insinuare per esempio che qualcuno non sa fare nemmeno il copia e incolla oppure non conosce l'ortografia di vocaboli italiani di uso comune.
> In questo contesto, la genericità del termine mi aiuta.



Pero scusa, perchè non gli dici semplicemente "errore di scrittura" allora, invece di "errore di spelling"?   . Anche perchè su un forum si scrive solo


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Cnaeius said:


> Pero scusa, perchè non gli dici semplicemente "errore di scrittura" allora, invece di "errore di spelling"?   . Anche perchè su un forum si scrive solo


Forse è una mia fissazione, ma spelling come lo intendono la maggior parte delle persone (cioè non secondo la definizione italiana che pochi conoscono, ma il significato che assume in inglese) ha un significato ampio che si addice sia agli errori di scrittura veri e propri (scrivo pazzo con una sola Z perchè mi sbaglio a digitare), sia gli errori dovuti ad una pronuncia errata della parola (scrivo aLbitro con la L perchè l'ho sempre pronunciato sbagliato) sia errori di grammatica (la tipica HA senz'acca).
Non sto sostenendo di aver ragione, ma solo spiegando il motivo della mia scelta.


----------



## london calling

Paulfromitaly said:


> Forse è una mia fissazione, ma spelling come lo intendono la maggior parte delle persone (cioè non secondo la definizione italiana che pochi conoscono, ma il significato che assume in inglese) ha un significato ampio che si addice sia agli errori di scrittura veri e propri (scrivo pazzo con una sola Z perchè mi sbaglio a digitare), sia gli errori dovuti ad una pronuncia errata della parola (scrivo aLbitro con la L perchè l'ho sempre pronunciato sbagliato) sia errori di grammatica (la tipica HA senz'acca).
> Non sto sostenendo di aver ragione, ma solo spiegando il motivo della mia scelta.


 
Ciao a tutti!

Perdonate l'intrusione di un'inglese, ma vorrei solo specificare che nella mia lingua:

_Spelling mistake_ = errore di scrittura, inteso come "compitazione"

Per esempio, alle scuole elementari, da bambina, ci facevano fare degli "spelling tests". L'insegnante diceva la parola, noi dovevamo scriverla oppure compitarla ad alta voce (in maniera corretta, possibilmente )!

_Typing mistake_ (BE) _Typo_ (AE, ma l'usiamo spesso anche noi inglesi)  = errore di battitura

Per me sono due cose completamente diverse: se non so scrivere la parola è uno "spelling mistake"; se mi scappa il refuso, è un "typing mistake".


----------



## mickeybrz

Premetto che sono d'accordissimo con l'utilizzare innanzitutto termini italiani quando disponibili (e magari anche più ricchi), si deve però anche constatare che in italiano il termine "compitare" (cioè dettare lettera per lettera, magari usando la nota corrispondenza Ancona, Bari, Como, Domodossola ... Zara) una parola strana od inconsueta, un cognome, un termine straniero, magari in condizioni di scarsa udibilità, quindi solo in comunicazioni verbali, è stato ormai soppiantato dallo "spelling".

"Cognome?"
"Byczinsky"
Il: "Me lo còmpiti per favore..." è ormai stato sostituito dal "Mi fa lo spelling?"


----------



## Diccian

mickeybrz said:


> Premetto che sono d'accordissimo con l'utilizzare innanzitutto termini italiani quando disponibili


Concordo, infatti odio quando mi chiedono di "scannerizzare" le immagini... Potrei semplicemente scansirle... forse sarebbe più corretto scansionarle... anche se mi verrebbe voglia di _scannarle_...


mickeybrz said:


> "Cognome?"
> "Byczinsky"
> Il: "Me lo còmpiti per favore..." è ormai stato sostituito dal "Mi fa lo spelling?"



In realtà, in caso di parola inusuale o cognome straniero credo che sia più frequente sentirsi dire: "Come si scrive?" oppure: "Me lo dica lettera per lettera, per favore" piuttosto che: "Mi fa lo spelling?" che è un modo di dire usato dalle nuove generazioni ma non da certe impiegate più che cinquantenni...
Ad ogni modo, il termine "compitare" io l'ho usato solo a scuola quando mi insegnavano l'inglese, come traduzione della parola "spelling". Nella vita di tutti i giorni non l'ho mai sentito.

Piuttosto, ho il timore che un giorno potrei sentimi chiedere di "spellinghizzare" una certa parola... Preferirei spellarla, così come scannerei volentieri le immagini... LOL


----------



## Gino Pilotino

Se continuiamo così facciamo la fine dei tedeschi:

vedi: *Anglicisms in German *nel forum *German*

Oramai il dizionari d'inglese per loro è diventato come un dizionario di sinonimi.
Questo fenomeno si inizia a notare anche nei giornalisti italiani.

Spelling si usa, come si usa weekend.
Ma perchè usarlo quando si può dire errore di scrittura? 
Come perchè se la settimana finisce, si dice weekend?
Che ne guadagnamo in queste espressioni?


----------



## stella_maris_74

Gino Pilotino said:


> Che ne guadagnamo in queste espressioni?



Ciao Gino,
credo che troverai interessante questa discussione: Parole straniere in italiano, dove credo che la questione che poni sia più in tema.

Grazie


----------



## infinite sadness

Invece di dire "errore di spelling" perchè non dire "misspelling"? Si risparmia.


----------



## london calling

infinite sadness said:


> Invece di dire "errore di spelling" perchè non dire "misspelling"? Si risparmia.


Sì, ma è ancora più inglese di _errore di spelling_!

Per me "errore di ortografia/scrittura" esprime al meglio il nostro "spelling mistake".


----------



## brian

london calling said:


> Per me "errore di ortografia/scrittura" esprime al meglio il nostro "spelling mistake".



Non credo che siano esattamente uguali come termini però. Per esempio, _perch*è*_, _un p*ò*_, ecc.in italiano sarebbero errori di ortografia, mentre in inglese non li considererei _spelling mistakes_.

Vabbè, magari si può dire che tutti gli _spelling mistakes_ sono errori di ortografia (però non sono sicuro neanche di questo), ma non tutti gli errori di ortografia sono _spelling mistakes_.


----------



## Diccian

Scusate, ma quando io mi trovo di fronte ad un messaggio scritto in cui compare la parola "perchè" invece di "perché", come faccio a sapere che tipo di errore ha commesso chi lo ha composto?

Forse lo scrivente non conosceva la corretta scrittura della parola (per esempio a me a scuola hanno insegnato che "perché" si scrive con l'accento, ma non con _quale_ accento, visto che nella scrittura a mano in genere si usa un solo simbolo grafico e non si distingue tra accenti acuti e gravi, e nessuno mi ha mai detto che si pronuncia "perché" e non "perchè" come si usa qui a Milano)... oppure, chissà, il tasto "shift" della sua tastiera non funziona, o magari si è dimenticato che nel browser web non funziona il correttore ortografico automatico, oppure semplicemente se ne frega visto che tanto si capisce lo stesso.

Ignorando il motivo che ha causato l'errore, in casi come questo risulta impossibile distinguere tra errori tipografici ed ortografici... quindi che senso ha tutta questa discussione? Non sarebbe più logico chiamarli "errori di scrittura" o addirittura solo "errori" in modo del tutto generico?

Secondo me l'uso della parola "spelling" in italiano ha senso quando si parla di compitazione, cioè di pronunciare lettera per lettera: qui semplicemente si usa un termine inglese al posto del suo corrispettivo italiano caduto in disuso (come quando diciamo "computer" e non "calcolatore"). Se ci si riferisce ad un testo scritto in modo non corretto, credo che sia preferibile usare un'espressione italiana.


----------



## Gino Pilotino

Da che so io "spelling" serve in inglese perchè non c'è una diretta corrispondenza tra lo scritto e pronuncia. 
Quindi per capirsi come scrivere entra in gioco la parola "spelling".

In italiano basta "scandire" una parola bene per poi scriverla, quindi è inutile un concetto come lo "spelling" per l'intercomprensione.

In tutto questo, "spelling" non è italiano e se usato esprime un concetto non chiaro (se fosse stato chiaro non si sarebbe aperto questo dibattito).

Se uno sbaglia a scrivere, che sia errore di stampa, scrittura o quant'altro, e questo non si desidera specificare, ma rimanere sul generico, si tratta semplicemente di un "errore".

Rimango sempre dell'idea, che senso ha usare una parola straniera se chi parla e/o chi ascolta non ne conoscono bene il significato?


----------



## Diccian

Quindi, se ho ben capito, tu dici che per scrivere correttamente una parola in italiano è sufficiente pronunciarla con lentezza, chiarezza e precisione affinché l'interlocutore capisca bene.
Questo perché ti basi sul concetto che l'italiano si scrive come si dice.

A parte che questo è vero fino ad un certo punto (basti dire che "cielo" si pronuncia "celo"), non tieni conto del fatto che io mangio corn flakes la mattina, mentre mio fratello prende una brioche; ora tu ed io stiamo comunicando tramite un computer, e ci sono tante altre piccole cose di ogni giorno che non sono in italiano


----------



## Einstein

Per riprendere un vecchio esempio:


> "Cognome?"
> "Byczinsky"
> Il: "Me lo còmpiti per favore..." è ormai stato sostituito dal "Mi fa lo spelling?"


E cosa c'è di male nel vecchio "Come si scrive?"  ?


----------



## Montesacro

Einstein said:


> E cosa c'è di male nel vecchio "Come si scrive?" ?


----------



## london calling

Diccian said:


> A parte che questo è vero fino ad un certo punto (basti dire che "cielo" si pronuncia "celo". Veramente, a "i" di cielo si pronuncia qui in Campania, così come anche la "i" di cieco), non tieni conto del fatto che io mangio corn flakes la mattina, mentre mio fratello prende una brioche E noi al sud un cornetto, invece. Quando ho chiesto un cornetto a Milano mi hanno dato un gelato! Quando ho rimostrato mi hanno dato "una brioche".; ora tu ed io stiamo comunicando tramite un computer (si chiamava "calcolatore" un volta, no?), e ci sono tante altre piccole (troppe) cose di ogni giorno che non sono in italiano


Comunque, da inglese vi dico: difendete la vostra lingua! Usate l'inglese (o qualsiasi altra lingua) solo quando non rende bene l'italiano. A me, _errore di spelling_ suona malissimo....Sapete che vi dico, secondo me parlate l'inglese molto più di me durante la giornata!

E tornando al discorso "Come si scrive?" sono più che d'accordo. Molto meglio di "mi fa lo spelling?" Non uso le parole inglesi quando parlo in italiano; spesso mi si rimprovera di pronunciare le parole in maniera troppo stretta (pronuncia inglese standard) e quindi incomprensibile.

*Vabbè, magari si può dire che tutti gli spelling mistakes sono errori di ortografia (però non sono sicuro neanche di questo), ma non tutti gli errori di ortografia sono spelling mistakes*. 

Sì, Brian, ma sono comunque errori di scrittura! Fare uno _spelling mistake _significa scrivere male una parola, non per causa di un errore di battitura (_typing error/typo_), ma perchè la persona ignora come scriverla (anche se è pur vero che non si può mai sapere con certezza se la persona ha commesso l'errore per ignoranza o per sbadatezza). E' un fenomeno molto più comune in inglese che in italiano, visto che l'inglese non si scrive come si pronuncia. L'italiano è diverso; ricordo di aver fatto un dettato quasi senza errori 10 giorni dopo aver incominciato a studiare la lingua e senza capire ciò che avevo scritto.


----------



## Gino Pilotino

Diccian said:


> A parte che questo è vero fino ad un certo punto (basti dire che "cielo" si pronuncia "celo")



Io "cielo" e "celo" li pronuncio in modi diversi, esattamente come sono scritte le parole e come mi hanno insegnato a scuola.
Facciamo il caso che tu non capisca perchè parlo troppo veloce o mentre mangio. 
Tu che mi chiedi? Mi faresti lo spelling? 
oppure puoi scandire meglio le parole per favore?



Diccian said:


> non tieni conto del fatto che io mangio corn flakes la mattina, mentre mio fratello prende una brioche; ora tu ed io stiamo comunicando tramite un computer, e ci sono tante altre piccole cose di ogni giorno che non sono in italiano



Qui tocchiamo un tasto dolente che forse esce dalla discussione.
Io mangio i cornetti, la brioche mi sembra la stessa cosa, quindi una parola inutile brioche
Premetto che sono fondamentalista e non avrei preso le parole "corn flakes" e "computer", ma io non sono padrone dell'italiano.
Quindi ho imparato a scrivere "corn flakes" e "computer".
Ma metti che un giorno non lo ricordassi più, ti chiederei:
"scusa ma come si scrive computer?"


----------



## MünchnerFax

Gino Pilotino said:


> Io "cielo" e "celo" li pronuncio in modi diversi, esattamente come sono scritte le parole e come mi hanno insegnato a scuola.


Non voglio dare il cattivo esempio andando fuori tema, ma allora a scuola ti hanno insegnato un regionalismo meridionale; la pronuncia in italiano standard dovrebbe essere con la _i_ muta. Vecchia discussione qui. In italiano standard non c'è differenza fonetica tra _cielo_ e _celo_ (il che non significa che non sia corretto pronunciare la _i_; ma per l'appunto è un regionalismo).

Per quanto riguarda le parole straniere in italiano, la mia collega ha già segnalato una vecchia discussione al riguardo. Qui per favore limitiamoci strettamente al tema del thread, e cioè che senso ha l'espressione "errore di _spelling_" in italiano (nessuno, secondo me.  ).


----------



## Hermocrates

Sarà per ipercorrettivismo lessicale, ma io personalmente cerco di evitare il più possibile di usare forestierismi _intenzionalmente_, preferendo sempre di gran lunga un termine puramente italiano (mai corn-flakes, sempre cereali!), semmai stravolgendo la frase se non esiste un esatto sinonimo. 
(Nel mio caso, infatti, il ricorso ai forestierismi è per una situazione di "emergenza": quando sono in difficoltà e non mi vengono le parole in italiano, a volte la finisco col colmare i buchi lessicali in inglese; ma dal momento che sono consapevole che questo sia sintomo di una mancanza di proprietà di linguaggio o lacune lessicali, per reazione, evito con attenzione i forestierismi nel parlare "normale"). 

Proprio per questo evito di usare l'espressione "errore di _spelling_". Piuttosto dirò refuso, o magari errore di battitura o errore di scrittura o di ortografia, o altro, cercando quello che a seconda del caso calza meglio... 
Se ad esempio in italiano parlo della mia dislessia, non dirò che consiste in "problemi di spelling", ma esprimerò il senso dicendo qualcosa come che "nella lettura e nella scrittura ho difficoltà a gestire correttamente le sequenze di lettere". (È più verboso in italiano che in inglese, ma infondo l'italiano è una lingua verbosa, su questo non ci piove  )



brian8733 said:


> Non credo che siano esattamente uguali come termini però. Per esempio, _perch*è*_, _un p*ò*_, ecc.in italiano sarebbero errori di ortografia, mentre in inglese non li considererei _spelling mistakes_.
> 
> Vabbè, magari si può dire che tutti gli _spelling mistakes_ sono errori di ortografia (però non sono sicuro neanche di questo), ma non tutti gli errori di ortografia sono _spelling mistakes_.



Secondo me è il contrario, l'ortografia è una sottocategoria dello spelling. Spelling ha un senso più ampio di ortografia, in quanto include oltre all'ortografia anche il compitare, per esempio. 

L'unico motivo, secondo me, per cui in inglese "_perch*è*_, _un p*ò*_" non sarebbero percepiti come errori di spelling è perché l'inglese non ha gli accenti, e dunque non viene percepita la distinzione tra "perch*é*" e "perch*è*" o tra un " p*o'* " e un "p*ò*". 
Tant'è che in molte pubblicazioni in lingua inglese i diacritici (accenti, umlaut, e altri segni) in parole o nomi stranieri vengono semplicemente _ignorati_ perché inesistenti nell'alfabeto inglese. Ma nella lingua originale, questo sarebbe considerato _errore di spelling_ perché in quella lingua la distinzione tra fonemi data dalla presenza di segni diacritici è percepita. In una lingua il cui alfabeto usa i diacritici, scambiare, ad esempio, *ç* con *c* in una parola è un errore di "spelling" equivalente a scambiare, ad esempio, in una parola in inglese *e* con *i*.


----------



## Gino Pilotino

Sono daccordo su tutti i significati di "spelling" che ci hanno riferito i madrelingua inglese.

Ma la discussione non è sull'esatto significato originale, perchè il dizionario di inglese ancora non lo considero un dizionario di sinonimi italiani (almeno io).
Quindi se si vuole usare spelling scrivete tutta la frase in inglese, in cui ha tutte i suoi significati e sfumature.

Se si vuole parlare in italiano, che si dica "errore" con i suoi significati e sfumature che chi parla italiano conosce.

Non si può schiaffare "spelling" in una frase italiana e pretendere di assegnarle il significato e la sfumatura che ci pare (...tanto l'interlocutore non li conosce) 

Parlo tutto nel caso di un madrelingua italiano. Non se la prendano i nostri amici inglesi come un attacco diretto.


----------



## Einstein

> Non se la prendano i nostri amici inglesi come un attacco diretto.


Ma non siamo mica noi (cioè gli anglofoni che vivono in Italia o partecipano a questo forum) a voler inserire parole inglesi dappertutto! Penso che lo dimostrino chiaramente gli interventi degli anglofoni su questo "thread".

Comunque questa discussione è una lezione per i traduttori: quando non si capisce bene come tradurre un vocabolo, bisogna sostituire la frase intera. Come avevo suggerito prima, al posto di "mi fa lo spelling?" si può chiedere tranquillamente "come si scrive?"


----------



## Hermocrates

Einstein said:


> Comunque questa discussione è una lezione per i traduttori: quando non si capisce bene come tradurre un vocabolo, bisogna sostituire la frase intera. Come avevo suggerito prima, al posto di "mi fa lo spelling?" si può chiedere tranquillamente "come si scrive?"



Sono pienamente d'accordo con Einstein... infatti secondo me in sede di traduzione ci si dovrebbe ricordare di non restare troppo _legati_ al testo di partenza, ma chiedersi piuttosto: "*Cosa direbbe un parlante italiano che si trovasse nella situazione in cui un parlante d'inglese pronuncerebbe questa frase?*".

Se si ragiona così, secondo me si arriva serenamente alla conclusione che nelle circostanze in cui un anglofono chiede lo spelling di una parola o nome, la cosa più naturale che verrebbe a un italiano di chiedere è "come si scrive?", come diceva appunto Einstein prima.

Se una persona qualunque (la casalinga della porta accanto, per intenderci), nativa di italiano, parlando con un'altra persona improvvisamente chiedesse "Mi fai lo spelling?" come minimo lo cercepirei come posticcio. L'idea che mi darebbe, personalmente, è che "se la stia un po' tirando"  perché non suona molto naturale nel parlato italiano. 

Poi ovviamente, tutto sta nel contesto d'uso e circostanze particolari. L'importante è sempre fare una scelta ben ponderata, e non buttarsi a pesce sui forestierismi, in automatico.


----------



## Gino Pilotino

Einstein said:


> Ma non siamo mica noi (cioè gli anglofoni che vivono in Italia o partecipano a questo forum) a voler inserire parole inglesi dappertutto! Penso che lo dimostrino chiaramente gli interventi degli anglofoni su questo "thread".
> 
> Comunque questa discussione è una lezione per i traduttori: quando non si capisce bene come tradurre un vocabolo, bisogna sostituire la frase intera. Come avevo suggerito prima, al posto di "mi fa lo spelling?" si può chiedere tranquillamente "come si scrive?"



Scusate, sono stato frainteso.
Io con quella frase volevo escludere chi usa "spelling" per farsi capire perchè ancora non è padrone dell'italiano, 
accusando chi conoscendo l'italiando usa "spelling" per frasi ambigue.


----------



## Diccian

Mi dispiace di aver portato la discussione fuori tema 
Non era mia intenzione scatenare dissapori 
Sugli "errori di spelling" concordo con tutti gli altri.
Sulla parola "spelling" in sé e sulla sua utilità in italiano, o su tutte le altre questioni che sono saltate fuori nel frattempo, discuterò in sede opportuna.


----------



## Einstein

OKappa, chiarito!

Vorrei tornare su un commento di ryenart:


> L'unico motivo, secondo me, per cui in inglese "_perch*è*_, _un p*ò*_" non sarebbero percepiti come errori di spelling è perché l'inglese non ha gli accenti, e dunque non viene percepita la distinzione tra "perch*é*" e "perch*è*" o tra un " p*o'* " e un "p*ò*".


Sono pienamente d'accordo! Non appaiono come errori di "spelling" solo a chi non sa a cosa servono gli accenti. Va detto che anche gli italiani ignorano quei simboli che non conoscono nelle parole stranieri.


----------



## Montesacro

ryenart said:


> Sarà per ipercorrettivismo lessicale, ma io personalmente cerco di evitare il più possibile di usare forestierismi _intenzionalmente_, preferendo sempre di gran lunga un termine puramente italiano (mai corn-flakes, sempre cereali!), semmai stravolgendo la frase se non esiste un esatto sinonimo.
> (Nel mio caso, infatti, il ricorso ai forestierismi è per una situazione di "emergenza": quando sono in difficoltà e non mi vengono le parole in italiano, a volte la finisco col colmare i buchi lessicali in inglese; ma dal momento che sono consapevole che questo *è* (indicativo, non congiuntivo) sintomo di una mancanza di proprietà di linguaggio o lacune lessicali, per reazione, evito con attenzione i forestierismi nel parlare "normale").


 

Facessimo tutti come fate voi anglofoni..
In materia di lingua italiana pare proprio che siate "più realisti del re" (lo dico con accento positivo, sia chiaro).



ryenart said:


> Sono pienamente d'accordo con Einstein... infatti secondo me in sede di traduzione ci si dovrebbe ricordare di non restare troppo _legati_ al testo di partenza, ma chiedersi piuttosto: "*Cosa direbbe un parlante italiano che si trovasse nella situazione in cui un parlante d'inglese pronuncerebbe questa frase?*".
> 
> 
> Se una persona qualunque (la casalinga della porta accanto, per intenderci), nativa di italiano, parlando con un'altra persona improvvisamente chiedesse "Mi fai lo spelling?" come minimo lo cercepirei come posticcio. L'idea che mi darebbe, personalmente, è che "se la stia un po' tirando"  perché non suona molto naturale nel parlato italiano.


 
Ryenart, perdonami...
Mi faccio la tua domanda: un italiano direbbe mai la frase "nativo di italiano"?
Risposta: no.


----------



## Hermocrates

Montesacro said:


> Ryenart, perdonami...
> Mi faccio la tua domanda: un italiano direbbe mai la frase "nativo di italiano"?
> Risposta: no.



Ma poffarbacco...!  Ovviamente volevo dire "madrelingua". (È "madrelingua" il termine corretto, giusto?  )

Grazie per le correzioni, anche sul congiuntivo... Mi sto rendendo conto che la mia relazione col modo congiuntivo italiano è una passione malata: siccome per gli allarmisti il congiuntivo in italiano sta morendo, io forse lo uso un po' troppo, anche quando l'indicativo sarebbe grammaticalmente lecito. Urge rivedermi un attimo la grammatica...


----------



## Necsus

ryenart said:


> siccome per gli allarmisti il congiuntivo in italiano sta morendo, io forse lo uso un po' troppo, anche quando l'indicativo sarebbe grammaticalmente lecito.


Capita. È un fenomeno di ipercorrettismo abbastanza diffuso.


----------



## Hermocrates

Aggiungo una cosa... Qualora qualcuno si stia domandando con quale fatidica formula si esprimerà l'impiegato medio italiano sul campo, “Mi fa lo spelling?” o “Me lo detta lettera per lettera?”, scrivo questo commento di valore puramente aneddotico, ma spunto per qualche riflessione linguistico-culturale.

 Per adempiere a certa burocrazia sono dovuto andare in un ufficio italiano e oltre ai miei documenti, per motivi che non ho voluto indagare, mi hanno chiesto l'impossibile, incluso anche il nome dei miei genitori, nome che ovviamente l'impiegata non ha assolutamente capito.

 E qui viene il punto cruciale. Non mi ha chiesto né “spelling” né “di compitare”, né “di dettare”, né “come si scrive”. Senza staccarmi gli occhi di dosso si è limitata a un mugugno di incoraggiamento e a un cenno della testa, finché, messo alle strette dal silenzio imbarazzante e dal suo sguardo amichevole ma fisso su di me, ho “spontaneamente” iniziato a dettarle i nomi lettera per lettera.  

 (Mai sottovalutare la potenzialità comunicativa del linguaggio paraverbale.  )

 Io mi sto convicendo sempre di più l'italiano medio non trovi naturale pronunciare una frase come “Me lo detta/i lettera per lettera?”, per non parlare dell'ancor più astruso verbo “compitare” (le cui uniche istanze che personalmente abbia mai trovato erano in traduzioni dall'inglese).  

 Forse, al massimo, “Come si scrive?”. Ma anche riguardo a questa forumula, ho dei dubbi, perché mi sembra che in realtà il parlante medio si “vergogni” di chiedere come si scriva un nome o parola (forse per paura di sembrare ignorante?). Piuttosto ti fissa perplesso finché non glielo detti tu. 

 Qualcuno ha notato la stessa ritrosia? Mi sembra quasi che l'idea di fondo sia che il concetto di spelling è un concetto alieno nella cultura italiana.  

 Forse perché la sua necessità pratica è relativamente recente: l'italiano è, in linea di massima, una lingua dall'ortografia abbastanza intuitiva e sono per lo più le parole e i nomi forestieri a creare indecisione sulla grafia.   

 Qualche commento?


----------



## infinite sadness

Immagino si trattasse di Italia del nord.
Qui al sud il fenomeno è ancora più accentuato.
Tempo fa ho conosciuto un paio di persone del Veneto che sono rimaste strabiliate per come noi siciliani riusciamo a comunicare "con gli occhi".


----------



## london calling

infinite sadness said:


> Immagino si trattasse di Italia del nord.
> Qui al sud il fenomeno è ancora più accentuato.
> Tempo fa ho conosciuto un paio di persone del Veneto che sono rimaste strabiliate per come noi siciliani riusciamo a comunicare "con gli occhi".


Sì, ero in riunione in Germania ieri: con i miei colleghi napoletani la comunicazione non verbale è stata portata ai massimi livelli (per esigenze di servizio, è ovvio!).


----------



## london calling

ryenart said:


> Se una persona qualunque (la casalinga della porta accanto, per intenderci), nativa di italiano, parlando con un'altra persona improvvisamente chiedesse "Mi fai lo spelling?" come minimo lo cercepirei come posticcio. L'idea che mi darebbe, personalmente, è che "se la stia un po' tirando"  perché non suona molto naturale nel parlato italiano.


E invece proprio ieri ho sentito una mia collega italianissima e di buona cultura (è avvocatessa) dire al telefono:

_Mi fai lo spelling?_

E non credo proprio che l'abbia detto per tirarsela. Evidentemente, è diventato "naturale", Rye! Ma con questo non voglio dire che mi piace, anzi...


----------



## effeundici

Sono perfettamente d'accordo.

Quando ero piccolo avevo notato che nei film americani, ogni volta che qualcuno diceva il proprio cognome faceva seguire immediatamente lo spelling. Cosa sconosciuta in italiano perché appunto le parole sono più facilmente comprensibili.



ryenart said:


> Qualche commento?


----------



## rubuk

effeundici said:


> Sono perfettamente d'accordo.
> 
> Quando ero piccolo avevo notato che nei film americani, ogni volta che qualcuno diceva il proprio cognome faceva seguire immediatamente lo spelling...



Io mi chiamo Stefano R---, il nome lo capiscono tutti (in Italia) ma il cognome...  Siccome fra italiani non era uso, ognuno scriveva la sua interpretazione, con il risultato che mi hanno storpiato questo cognome in tutti i modi possibili, lascio a Voi immaginare quanti e quali. 
All'inizio del 1963, avevo 7 anni, sono stato trasferito nel Bronx a New York, presso la mia famiglia. Improvvisamente tutti quelli che dovevano scriverlo mi chiedevano lo spelling del mio nome e cognome, un concetto che non conoscevo e che ho imparato alla scuola pubblica, assieme allo spelling come normale attività didattica della scuola ed alle gare di spelling.
Sono poi tornato in Italia nel periodo '67/'68 ed ho ripreso le scuole italiane.

Per venire al dunque, e riprendendo il discorso di ryenart, sono anch'io convinto che il concetto della "compitazione" di una parola sia geneticamente estraneo agli italofoni, forse perché la nostra lingua è più facile e troviamo difficile chiedere come si scrive una parola, sarà vergogna, trascuratezza o sicumera, tant'è che non viene proprio. 
Certo io faccio eccezione e infatti se non capisco, al mio interlocutore chiedo sempre come si scrive la parola, magari con l'alfabeto NATO/ICAO o con le iniziali di città; ma ovviamente il mio atteggiamento è il frutto della strana mistura risultato della mia prima educazione scolastica.

Mi viene poi da pensare che alcuni potrebbero aver scelto di usare la parola spelling perché le parole compitare compitazione sono veramente brutte, e risultano in un certo senso anche "antiche".

Stef.


----------

